# Any RMA schools in the Dallas area?



## Crex (Aug 29, 2004)

I've only found one, and it was private instruction only and therefore pretty expensive. I was hoping someone here who trains in the Dallas area, or knows someone who does, might be able to recommend me a school that maybe isn't listed in school directories or otherwise widely known. Thanks.


----------



## Wannabe_Wizard (Sep 20, 2004)

Did you ever find a school in Dallas? I too have looked and not found any RMA schools around..I would think that Dallas would have one, hell there are 12 of everything else you can think of.


----------



## Arthur (Sep 21, 2004)

PM me and I can probably set you up with some people who don't advertise.

Arthur


----------



## r.severe (Feb 24, 2005)

www.artofcombat.com

We have a group that trains the RMA here in the Dallas area.
I have been researching it sense 1997.. both R.O.S.S. and SYSTEMA.

You are more than welcome to drop by on a Tuesday or Thursday night at 7 PM to chat with me.

kamiyama


----------



## kage110 (Feb 24, 2005)

I thought you were a Ninjutsu instructor Ralph? Are you jumping on the RMA bandwagon? When I last had any dealings with you over on e-budo two years ago you didn't apear to have ever heard of RMA yet now you teach it?

Folks, I have never trained with Ralph Severe but what I know of him after being involved in many lengthy discussions on another forum is that while he school probably does offer some useful combat skills and has some very skillful teachers you will not find a genuine school of anything being taught there. Ralph likes to mix it up with many different arts and he may well have incorprated some RMA ideas into what he teaches but I would be extremely surprised if you were able to learn the real deal from him, whether it is Bujinkan, FMA or RMA. If mixed martial arts are your thing you could probably do a lot worse then visit Ralph but if you want to learn a specific style you should try someone else - especially here in the RMA field.


----------



## r.severe (Feb 24, 2005)

I thought you were a Ninjutsu instructor Ralph? 
**KY, I train others in Japanese warrior arts.. known as kobujutsu jissen keiko.. one of these systems of course is Togakure ryu or Ninpo Taijutsu.
I have 3 classes a week in Japaese arts with one advance class in just bukijutsu.. making it 4 classes in total.. pure 100% Japanese warrior arts in these classes only..
I'm not sure if you have been a student here or not. If not then most likely you know "0" about my classes. So? I hope this answers your question. ****

Are you jumping on the RMA bandwagon?
**ky, I have trained in RMA, SYSTEMA and R.O.S.S. for some time which is not part of my ACADEMY. I train it with a few others other side the normal class schedule. But you wouldn't know this now would you. I am not license as a school under either RMA systems. You will find my name posted on RMA forum as a training group here in the Dallas area.
I find no reason not to research and more or less explore what life has to offer. How about you?*****

 When I last had any dealings with you over on e-budo two years ago you didn't apear to have ever heard of RMA yet now you teach it?
**ky, did you deal with me personally or over a forum? If you feel a forum is 'real' or 'honest' then maybe you should step back and re-think your self awareness ! And by the way RMA arts are no more than what they are. simple and effective.. anyone can teach them..****

"Folks, I have never trained with Ralph Severe"
**ky, so what can you honestly say about my ACADEMY or any of the trainers around the US under me then?****

 but what I know of him after being involved in many lengthy discussions on another forum is that while he school probably does offer some useful combat skills and has some very skillful teachers you will not find a genuine school of anything being taught there. 
**ky,ok, prove it.. what proof do you have I do not teach any systems here?
As in Togakure ryu, Gyokko ryu, Takagi Yoshin ryu, Shainden Fudo ryu, Koto ryu and Kukishinden ryu.. ha ha ha oh not those right? And these are in fact the systems I do teach in the Japanese warrior arts classes.
In the other class, mainly.. I teach Jun Fan, also the drills, techniques and concepts of Catch as catch can wrestling, panatukan, Dumog and kali. But like you said.. you don't train with me now do you.. so how would you know?***********

Ralph likes to mix it up with many different arts and he may well have incorprated some RMA ideas into what he teaches but I would be extremely surprised if you were able to learn the real deal from him, whether it is Bujinkan, FMA or RMA. 
**ky, I'm not sure what you mean.. and I'm not sure you know what you mean either.
Sound like you are misleading or out right just a liar.
Which?
And I do not teach Bujinkan.
I never said I do.
Not from 1992.
I am licensed in the Bujinkan Ninpo Taijutsu and Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu. True.
But in fact I do not teach Bujinkan as a system. Who told you this?
Where did you get your misleading information? ******

If mixed martial arts are your thing you could probably do a lot worse then visit Ralph but if you want to learn a specific style you should try someone else - especially here in the RMA field.
***ky, I do not teach a Mixed martial arts class.. but if the class you are referring to AOC.. then maybe you could call it a mixed class.. but it's mainly.. like I said.. Jun Fan.***

Why not get your facts straight..
I only OPENING posted to help anyone who wanted to visit and ask questions about Systema and R.O.S.S............maybe find a training partner here in the Dallas area.  what's you problem with that?

Thanks for the post and maybe you could return the post and tell the truth now.. that you really don't know what you are talking about.. ok..

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## kage110 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ralph,

My problem with you posting here offering RMA is that you might mislead some uninformed person into thinking that you are a legitimate, certified instructor of the RMA when I strongly suspect you are not. I have to say I know nothing of ROSS and you may well be licenced to teach that but I have been lurking in the Systema world for quite some time and I have never, ever heard your name mentioned as a licensed instructor. When did you last train under Vladimir Vasiliev or Mikhail Ryabko? And when did you receive your certification from them? If you are not licenced then how can you legitimately offer classes in it? Certainly you can have your own informal training group but that is not what you said you offered.

As to the Bujinkan - you spent a lot of time on E-Budo arguing that you did teach Bujinkan, even if you couldn't persuade anyone that you were a signed up instructor and a member of the Bujinkan (though I believe you once had been). Are you licenced to teach the individual arts that incorporate the Bujinkan? As far as I knew only a few people (all Japanese I think) have Menkyo Kaiden in the individual arts and therefore while you might legitimately teach the combined arts of the Bujinkan I d not see how you can legitimately teach them seperately.

Folks, Ralph is right, I have never trained with him so I don't know first hand what he does or doesn't do. Go along and see him and judge for yourself - but keep an open mind.


----------



## r.severe (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello again.. .. I will be kind and to the point as well as answer your coarse line of offensive questions regarding my Academy as well as my ranking which is none of your business.

....................................................
My problem with you posting here offering RMA is that you might mislead some uninformed person into thinking that you are a legitimate, certified instructor of the RMA when I strongly suspect you are not.
**ky, or one, I have never claimed I was a licensed trainer or have any so called ranking in RMA of any kind.
I feel that just propaganda in a direction you feel you need to go to bad mouth me when in fact you have no facts about my ACADEMY first hand. Simple right?****

When did you last train under Vladimir Vasiliev or Mikhail Ryabko? 
**ky, as I stated in my post first.. I have been training in the RMA sense 1997. I have no license and for your information I do not care to have one either even if it was given to me today.
I don&#8217;t need it. And why should I?*****

And when did you receive your certification from them? 
***ky, I do not and as stated never said I have one.****

If you are not licenced then how can you legitimately offer classes in it? 
**ky, are you completely missing the point? Are you reading anything on my web site that does say I even teach RMA? Where did you get the idea I was teaching the RMA?****

Certainly you can have your own informal training group but that is not what you said you offered.
***ky, &#8220;We have a group that trains the RMA here in the Dallas area. I have been researching it sense 1997.. both R.O.S.S. and SYSTEMA.&#8221; This is from my first post. Where does it say anything about teaching the RMA?****

As to the Bujinkan - you spent a lot of time on E-Budo arguing that you did teach Bujinkan, even if you couldn't persuade anyone that you were a signed up instructor and a member of the Bujinkan (though I believe you once had been). 
**ky, and I did till I no longer wanted to be involved in the BS the Bujinkan stands for.. which was in 12/2004 when I no longer PAID for a CARD to be a member of the Bujinkan.  
I am ranked in the Bujinkan at hachidan in Bujinkan Ninpo Taijutsu and Kudan in Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu&#8230;. Which is reality my friend not fantasy&#8230;&#8230;****

Are you licenced to teach the individual arts that incorporate the Bujinkan? 
***ky, Yes.****

As far as I knew only a few people (all Japanese I think) have Menkyo Kaiden in the individual arts and therefore while you might legitimately teach the combined arts of the Bujinkan I d not see how you can legitimately teach them seperately.
**ky, your information on Japanese warrior arts don&#8217;t seem impressive at all. 
I wouldn&#8217;t step onto the playing filed where I don&#8217;t have the facts if I were you&#8230;
I have a menkyo in the ranking I have posted silly.
Only the soke and as you stated students with menkyo kaiden can past ranking in those systems but almost anyone can teach them and many do or even lie about to know them and teach them.. making money or writing books.. I on the other hand have trained in all 6 ryuha I train others in.. and know them well.. if not very well.
I do not past students ranking in any of these arts separately and have never said I have or did in any way. Get your facts straight.****** 

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 26, 2005)

Study groups and personal research are fine, for what they offer.
Still, if one is seeking out a specific course of study, such as Systema; then it would probably be best to study under someone certified to teach that course by those that are the leaders. It really is as simple as that.
With Systema, a comprehensive list of certified 'instructors', and authorized study groups; can be found at Vladimirs site:
www.russianmartialart.com

Systema is something that is growing at a steady rate. Annually, there is a slowly growing list of certified teachers. If one is not near you, not convenient - then you will have to travel to find it. Seminars take place across the U.S.A. - and you might have to travel abit. 
At least, you wont have to travel as far as to Moscow or Toronto, as many have done...lol.

'Arthur' is a good person to contact - he knows many all around the country that dont teach in a public venue, those not even listed on Vlads site. I would suggest you try this option - there may be a student of Vlad closer than you know. Arthur also has an excellent RMA based webforum, where you can pick up alot of good information and you might also hook up with an experienced Systema student, in your area; from that forum.


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 26, 2005)

Oooops! I forgot to mention Arthurs site address:
www.rmaforum.com

Sorry about that, Arthur!


----------



## r.severe (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes, I have to agree.. nothing better than first hand experience with a license instructor...

But personally.. I'm not moving to a different city much less a different state.. sorry.. Texas is king..

I have been to seminars in RMA..
I would say personally.. I get more from the abundance of VHS' and DVDs I get... in RMA.

I have been teaching for 30 years in warriors arts.. everyone researches, drills, explores, spars, and etc.. in warrior arts different..
I have seen people ""get it"" in one try... and others ""not get it"" in months of trying...

Warrior arts are no more or no less than any athletics with a different mental twist... anyone can do it with a little effort.. a little direction.. and some basic IQ... of 'how to get it' behind them.

RMA having NO form.. has nothing to correct in terms of form.. so this leaves it to be understood.. felt.. and manifested.. very easy.. this is why it's such a great system to use as drills and feeling with any warrior arts..

Well just my opinions..

kamiyama


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 27, 2005)

I can agree with much of that, Mr. Severe.
I wasnt really saying anyone had to move to 'get it'...after all, I am Bklyn. born and bred - and although I have been lucky enough to have the wherewithall to travel to get that one on one experience with the experienced. Wasnt cheap, nor easy. My one visit to Moscow set me back a good chunk of cash. Happy to have done it though.
I own every DVD/tape that VV has produced, even a few not offered to the public...and I am a familiar face at some seminar venues and Toronto -- VV and MR are both my teachers and friends. I, like you; am a lifelong m.artist -- 41 years and counting. I still do find that a few hours of real time with VV or one of the crew provides me with a good deal more than rewinding any vid and watching it over and over. I do rewind often, lol - and it is a great supplement to that mentioned real time. Not a replacement though. We all must work with what we have been given to gain our knowledge of things martial.

In a certain understanding, I agree with much - and disagree with some of your above post. Those points are not important to me. presently. In closing, I will add that I feel every bit as certain that where I come from is 'king' (Oddly enough - I live in 'Kings County/Bklyn' -- and Queens is a different boro) -- and I am sure that in this, we could only agree to disagree.

Who knows? Perhaps oneday we will cross paths. I have always wished to visit Texas, Dallas in particular. If oneday time and fate conspire to make this happen, I would be happy to visit your school and share the 'work' I have experienced with your study group, if you would like. I would like to see the 'Real Dallas' - and only a native son of Texas could provide such an outlook.


----------



## r.severe (Feb 27, 2005)

I am pondering coming to this years SUMMER CAMP.. that VV gives.
I have seen clips and really cannot put into words the wonderful feelings I get watching VV do his thing.. just a good warm feeling that this man is a good man with good skills.. without the BS 'master' or 'I'm important' crap in his state of being...
I have spoke with him a couple of this and his wife over the phone about training and what not.. he seems very nice..
I also have a past student who trained with him as well as students of his for some time..


Have you gone to his camp.. and if so how did you feel about the hole camp...

food
cabins
amount of time to train in each class
instruction
were there to many people
was the water cold..(lol)

etc..

kamiyama


----------



## kage110 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ralph,

Thank you for stating what it is you teach and how much knowledge and experience you have of Russian Martial Arts. I am sure that anyone reading this post and then visiting your fine school will know exactly what they are coming to see and will therefore be well pleased.


----------



## r.severe (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes, well thanks..
We have already had two RMA seminars here year before last and last year.
Were going to have one last December too.
But the Academy was way to busy with firearms on every weekend training.
Oh well.. maybe in the coming Summer.
Hope you can make the trip.

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Furtry (Feb 27, 2005)

r.severe said:
			
		

> I am pondering coming to this years SUMMER CAMP.. that VV gives.
> I have seen clips and really cannot put into words the wonderful feelings I get watching VV do his thing.. just a good warm feeling that this man is a good man with good skills.. without the BS 'master' or 'I'm important' crap in his state of being...
> I have spoke with him a couple of this and his wife over the phone about training and what not.. he seems very nice..
> I also have a past student who trained with him as well as students of his for some time..
> ...


1) Food was excellent and in abundance.
2) Cabins were rustic, but we weren't there for a holyday.
3) Each session was 3 to 4 hours, three days lasting over 16 hours. One day lasted 20, that was the night training faze.
4) Instruction was to every level desired. All questions were answered and problems were resolved. I especially liked watching some of the hard core military types get lost and confused  . Vlad made himself available to everyone.
5) There were proximately 115 participants, which made for an excellent selection of partners to work with. But this year he's doing 2 sessions so I expect less people per session. IMO resulting in even more personal training with Vlad. 
6) Yes


----------



## Furtry (Feb 27, 2005)

edit


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 27, 2005)

I second Furtry's statements about the camp/2005.
Particularly #'s 4 & 6.

A side annectdote:
The lake, though cold; was so clean you could drink the water. In fact, I found myself taking a couple of 2am swims. It was GREAT!
Vlad noticed how much I was enjoying the lake...and I told him - "Vlad, i am a city boy, I have never had a chance to do something like this. Where I come from, the largest body of 'fresh' water I have ever seen was Prospect Park lake. There, when a bird lands in the water....it dissolves".

Vlad is the kind of person you sense he is, Mr. Severe. He can be a very kind and giving person -- hell, he even laughed at the joke above.

I wont be able to attend the camp this year, but I am certain that there will be many of 'the crew' there -- and all who attend will get what they seek from the experience.


----------



## r.severe (Feb 27, 2005)

The camp sounds really great....
I'm sure if I can get to the camp I will stay for both deals.. no need to travel that far and not stay for the two deals right..

I'm sure maybe one or two of these guys here researching the SYSTEMA will come too..

Thanks for the information on the camp and your feelings..

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## mscroggins (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is another reason to go. Mr. Ronin was in my cabin, as was another very talented instructor, and I sat next to Furty 3 times a day at mealtime. 

So, if I had a question about something, all I had to do was ask. And I got to hear what they experienced during the training sessions. Often they pointed out something that otherwise would have gone right over my head. The learning was constant and didn't stop until you fell asleep. Easily, it was one of the best learning experiences of my life.

Yes, the lake was cold. 

How intense was the training? Sunday after I got home, I flossed my teeth and spit out sand that I picked up in Tuesday's outdoor H2H session.


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL! "How intense was the training....etc".

Mr. Ronin? Oh no, call me Rob - we are not strangers nor need the webname to hold true. IF I was able to even add a single particle to your understanding -- that alone, was well worth the trip!

REALLY wish I could dance the dance this year, without the popped ankle tendon that hindered me during training. Ah well, next year, perhaps. 
I really would like to do 'the work' with those there - and since Mr. Severe and I share a booj-ey background - I know we could have a great time!

(Ralph - if I may take the liberty - I am from the early 80's ninja Hayes-days craze times in study of Nin-po....we probably speak a common language. I have another regret not to be able to expend the cost of the 2 parts of the camp, I have read much of/from you over various sites -and would enjoy sharing time with you.)

The 'Camp' is Vlads best way to share alot in a short period - I cant be there this year...BUT, 2006? Who knows?

Party on, dudes!

(In addedum - MR. Scroggins (see! that seems so 'flat', da?)- I do deeply appologize for coming into the cabin so late at night, after you all were asleep. As a Charter Member of 'The Undesireables' - we often crept into the cabins FAR after you young bucks had gone to rest. BLAME Scott Conner, blame Furtry, BLAME those that are of our special band of brothers and blame the cold inviting lake...ah, OK -- blame me for enjoying every moment....sorry if I awoke you. LOL).


----------

